# Do tegu's lose teeth?



## redtail2426 (Feb 15, 2008)

My tegu was beating up on my sock today and after he was done thrashing it around and chewing on it I noticed 3 tiny spots of blood were he was chewing. Is it normal for tegu's to lose a tooth everyonce and a while or to have a loose tooth? I also took a look in his mouth when he was eating and the bottom jaw looks fine but I couldnt get a look at the top jaw. But other then that he has been acting normal other then the runs he had today which im pretty sure was from the quail I fed him 2 days ago that was a little big for him.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 15, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> My tegu was beating up on my sock today and after he was done thrashing it around and chewing on it I noticed 3 tiny spots of blood were he was chewing. Is it normal for tegu's to lose a tooth everyonce and a while or to have a loose tooth? I also took a look in his mouth when he was eating and the bottom jaw looks fine but I couldnt get a look at the top jaw. But other then that he has been acting normal other then the runs he had today which im pretty sure was from the quail I fed him 2 days ago that was a little big for him.



Not that I know of, I have never seen a healthy animal loose teeth like that. He could of just made his gums bleed a bit, and might not have lost any teeth.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 16, 2008)

I know this sounds quite obvious, but if he was on the sock and chewing.. have you looked around the floor where he was chewing for missing teeth?


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would but he dragged it around my room while he was beating it up and my carpet is an off white color so finding a tiny tooth would be quite a mission.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 19, 2008)

uh oh....I'm gonna watch this thread....I'm interested in finding out more info.


----------

